# craftsman snow thrower



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I had a customer bring in a single-stage craftsman snowblower,mod.536884581,for service,and replacement of the auger rubbers. I was shocked,after ordering the part(#302565ma),to find only one piece in the box! Cost= $39 ! After talking to the Sears rep,I was told that you can get each of the curved rubbers separately,at that price,(but can't get the center,square pieces),OR I can get the complete auger assembly,for $ 189.95+ s&h ! So much for shopping at sears,anymore! It's no wonder their stores are closing!!!


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

Full set ..6 pieces..They are below for $33 plus shipping..buy now,,no auction..
Craftsman Sears Snow Thrower Paddle Set 302565MA | eBay


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

If you don't have eBay account...call at 313-341-6100(Business Hours only) ask for Isaiah..


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The Sears On-Line rep verified that the 302565ma #, is the part # for a SINGLE section only,and they DO NOT offer a full set,unless it is on the complete auger assembly. They also don't list any in my after-market suppliers' lines . Unlike MTD,Toro,Simplicity,etc.,Sears likes to keep their parts available only through sears outlets. This is why shop owners,like myself,don't like working on the Sears brands,as much.The higher price of their parts eats our profit margin up.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

MY SINCERE APOLOGIES !!!! I DID ,INDEED SEE THE SET ON EBAY !!! Now,I'm going to ask my supplier at Sears WHY they only list them as a single piece!? I ordered the same part # ,at a local dealer,and when only one paddle was shipped,we called sears,and that's when my supplier said they don't sell a complete set ! THANK YOU,& again I apolgize.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

IF you search using MTD, Murray or Noma w/the pn#, you can also find other options.
One Ebay seller has the SET for < $29 with free shipping-

Sears John Deere Noma Snow Blower Auger Paddle Set | eBay


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah,I saw a few sets on ebay,and my MTD rep says he can get them,as well. I'm starting to think that Sears just wants more money by making people think they're one-of-a-kind parts.


----------

